# Internet frequently cuts out, have to refresh



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi all,

This is getting very frustrating for me. The problem I'm encountering is that despite the fact that my wireless connection usually shows all 5 bars, sometimes 4, about one in every three times I go to a page, it does not load and I have to refresh a few times. Instead of the page loading I get a dialogue from Chrome saying "This webpage is not available
The server at [x website] can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed." Beyond that the connection is painfully slow and makes it nearly impossible to have Skype conversations, as they cut out frequently and I can barely even use it for text chat. Between academic work and trying to stay in touch with family, this problem is maddening.

Even more puzzling, my roommate rarely complains about the Internet, always has great Skype quality, and her pages always load (though they load slowly on occasion).

Details:

- I do not know my ISP. I am currently living in an apartment in Ecuador and Internet is already included in my rent so I don't see bills or anything like that; I think I'm on DSL but I'm not positive.

- My router is a Linksys RangePlus Wireless Router (model # WRT110), Firmware version 1.0.02. The router is connected to a second wireless router belonging to the family downstairs from whom I rent the apartment. This is connected to a modem and we share the same Internet connection.

I use Norton Antivirus and I also have Bradford Persistent Agent installed.

Ipconfig text:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Meg-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-04-D4-81-7D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-14-58-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d7:9c1f:9196:52d1%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.105(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 26, 2012 11:53:22 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 27, 2012 7:52:56 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.3
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.3
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285221627
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-A0-2B-B0-00-23-AE-33-F1-4A
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.7.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-AE-33-F1-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18b8:26dc:41f5:313b(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18b8:26dc:41f5:313b%15(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4F1ECE04-ADC5-405D-B378-D2FC737DFBC0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04D4817D-9071-403F-BB25-C8967CB08936}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry, here's the Xirrus screen grab.

Other info: After doing a quality test with Xirrus, the DNS reachable test got 20% ping loss, high latency.

Speed test results:
Ping: 36 ms
Download speed: 0.28 Mbps 
Upload speed: 0.16 Mbps

After some preliminary Googling I had already changed my DNS lookup to 8.8.8.8 based on some other forum posts but this hasn't improved anything.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

You have the IP address 192.168.2.1 setup as one of your DNS Server, this isnt in the same IP range as you so it wont be able to make requests to it. Remove this IP Address and just use your router (192.168.7.3) as your DNS Server.

Go into the network adaptor and tick the option for obtain DNS Server address autmatically.

Can you also confirm how your room mate connects, is this via wireless as well?


Dave


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

I originally had that setting; the problem was worse when I was using 192.168.7.3 as the DNS server.

My roommate connects via wireless as well.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you have access to the Linksys's web interface?

Is the downstairs router 192.168.7.1? - If so, have you tried this as your DNS Server? What are your room mates DNS settings?


Dave


----------



## Glox (Feb 25, 2012)

In the TCP/IP properties of your wireless connection, check obtain an ip address auto. Then check use the following dns servers, and put 8.8.8.8 in the first one and 8.8.4.4 in the second one. These are google dns server.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

On your Linksys rangeplus are WAN settings set to static or dynamic(DHCP)?

As that would explain 192.168.7.3 in your DNS settings and the 192.168.2.1 because if WAN settings were set to dynamic i would expect just to see 192.168.2.1 which is probably your Landlords router ip.

If your roommate fives you permission could you post an *ipconfig /all *from their computer for us to have a look at.


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry I've been out of town. How do I check my router's WAN settings?

Here is my roommate's ipconfig:
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : moony
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-79-58-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4313 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-79-58-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bddd:852f:7b42:5f16%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.102(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 21, 2012 7:36:51 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 04, 2012 9:46:10 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.3
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.7.3
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 313295122
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-58-4A-79-64-31-50-95-87-91
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.7.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:202e:3949:3f57:f899(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::202e:3949:3f57:f899%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EF676C8D-EBDF-41EF-821E-08FA2004135D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

Glox - I don't know if it's because of what country I'm in or what, but Google's DNS servers didn't fix the problem for me; that's what I tried before I came here to post.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

open a webrowser and navigate to 192.168.1.1 and go to basic setup and set to automatic(DHCP) if not set to that already.

Google DNS should work no matter what country you are in.

Where did you put the dns server settings was it in the TCPIPv4 settings as this is not the place unless you are using a static ip ensure the dns server setting in the tCPIPv4 settings are set to automatically obtain an DNS server address same as the ip address.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

TheCyberMan - where should I put the Google DNS servers? I had them in TCPIPv4 settings.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The google dns settings should always be put in the router dns settings.

The only time you out them in the TCPIPv4 settings is when you set up a static ip address but you are using DHCP so there is no need for them to be there as it will get dns server setting from the router.

Have you checked your WAN settings on the Linksys?


----------



## meggles1992 (Feb 27, 2012)

Where do I change my DNS settings if not through TCP/IPv4? I go through Open Network and Sharing Center, Change Adapter Settings, Properties, then into TCP/IPv4 and change DNS settings there.

And how do I change my WAN settings?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Change your WAN settings by going to below from a drop down menu.


> open a webrowser and navigate to 192.168.1.1 and go to basic setup and set to automatic(DHCP) if not set to that already.


You would put the DNS settings in the WAN settings of your router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Any update?


----------

